
Practical Design: Pitching - snehesht
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/practical-design-pitching/
======
20yrs_no_equity
In my accelerator experience, they spent all their time on pitching and no
time in actually accelerating the business growth. I'm afraid pitching for
money is too prominent in startups.

How about pitching for customers? Build something people want to buy or
support with real effort and pitch them on it.

Eventually the investors will be calling you.

Critical early stage time is wasted with a third or half the founders efforts
going to raising large sums of money before product market fit is even there.

~~~
hugs
This is why I enjoyed being a part of Indie.vc. Zero emphasis on pitching or
raising the next round. No demo day. All the focus was on growing a real
business.

~~~
20yrs_no_equity
Interesting, though it appears indie.vc does not have a website (I get
redirected to a page with just the title when I go there.)

------
olkid
Beginning with "What" and "How" is not an effective methodology

\- I recommend Simon Sinek's philosophy
[https://www.startwithwhy.com](https://www.startwithwhy.com)

\- Here's Steve Jobs on marketing Apple's core values
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keCwRdbwNQY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keCwRdbwNQY)

It's your beliefs/values that connect and inspire people. Perhaps, pitching is
an exception... but, until I learn differently, I respectfully disagree with
the advice in the post.

------
mknocker
The initial questions to build your pitch that are enumerated in that article
are also good questions to ask yourself if you should pursue or not with your
company.

